# Will an ASVAB prep-book prepare me for the CFAT?



## isms1225 (24 Jun 2011)

Hi all,
I'll be taking the CFAT soon, but I'm currently living in the US and the only prep-books I can find are for the ASVAB. Are they similar enough that the studying will translate well? The book that I would probably be looking at is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Kaplan-ASVAB-2011/dp/1419550071. 

Thanks.


----------



## cnobbs84 (24 Jun 2011)

isms1225 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I'll be taking the CFAT soon, but I'm currently living in the US and the only prep-books I can find are for the ASVAB. Are they similar enough that the studying will translate well? The book that I would probably be looking at is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Kaplan-ASVAB-2011/dp/1419550071.
> 
> Thanks.



The main thing to remember is that we cannot discuss the CFAT. But if you are alright with grade 10 english, math etc you will be fine


----------



## sky777 (24 Jun 2011)

I used ASVAB books for preparing my CFAT.
But I used only 2 parts:
1.Mathematics part
2. English part (Learn vocabulary)
For me Mathematics was not problem .According ASVAB I did 97-99% of test.
But language was real issue.English is not my first language.Because in ASVAB, for example ,they offered to learn 1200 words.But it is really hard to learn.Most people advice to read more  books for improving vocabulary skills.Second point nobody knows if you can meet questions from this 1200 words.
My opinion - you can use ASVAB books or websites for practising.But only 2 parts.
Good luck!


----------



## sky777 (24 Jun 2011)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> The main thing to remember is that we cannot discuss the CFAT. But if you are alright with grade 10 English, math etc you will be fine


We can discuss the CFAT- like what type of questions- mathematics, spatial or language skills - because there is official CF instruction and we know about 3 parts of CFAT.
But we can not provide real examples what we had in our CFAT.
I even don't remember now. 
I remeber only what kind of questions...


----------



## AgentSmith (27 Jun 2011)

I used "ASVAB for dummy's" to help prepare for the CFAT and I did just fine.


----------



## Romanmaz (27 Jun 2011)

isms1225 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I'll be taking the CFAT soon, but I'm currently living in the US and the only prep-books I can find are for the ASVAB. Are they similar enough that the studying will translate well? The book that I would probably be looking at is this one: http://www.amazon.com/Kaplan-ASVAB-2011/dp/1419550071.
> 
> Thanks.


You don't even particularly need an ASVAB or CFAT book, they're all common sense questions testing skills you learned in high school. My recommendation would be a GED book, it will teach you proper test taking strategies as well, which will definitely help when you have a very limited amount of time to complete the test.


----------

